# Escambia River



## River Hooligans (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys,
I just moved down here from CT. I did a lot of trout fishing in the north and have to wet a line soon before I loose my mind. From what I have been reading it seems winter can be pretty slow. Just looking for some advice on wading the river. Don't have a boat or kayak yet so I will be on foot. Not looking for specific spots, just curious about the access and where I can get in. 
Thanks a lot...


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

Winter is the best time for inshore fishing in my opinion when the weather cooperates. I am unfamiliar with the Escambia river but I'm sure someone from your area will chime in... If I were you I would buy whatever kayak I could afford and go fishing! I used to kayak fish in a tiny sit in with no rod holders, I'd stash one rod and reel in the cockpit and bring a grocery bag with a few artificials, I caught just as many fish in that little boat as I do in my expensive hobie kayak...

When the water is cold the fish can move and feed physically slower so give slowly bumping the bottom a shot.... Really slow. I like to use gulp swimming mullets on a 1/4 oz jig head most of the time.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

I only spend 10 days or so in Alabama and Florida a year, But I have seen enough Alligators that I wouldn't go wading in a River 

But that is just me :no:.

Kevin


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

You could wade fish escambia if you wanted but you can run into some nasty mud. I would grab a $100 yak off craigslist. Fishing in escambia is very consistent. The past 2 months has been solid fishing catching atleast 2 slot reds and a handful of over 18" specks on fly. If I don't fly fish I can double that number. Work points in 3-5 of water, topwater in the early early morning and then once you get some good light I turn over to a crab, shrimp, or clouser all in a natural color.

Find bass hole cove on the map, south side of the causeway and it is about .5-2' deep. It holds a ton of sheepshead that if you are slow and quiet enough you can sneak up enough and catch one on fly. For those though it's about a 1 in every 20 fish you will catch. Can be very frustrating.


----------

